#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Προκατασκευασμένα κτίρια - ("λυόμενα")

## George kara

Γεια σας και από μένα!
Έχω πελάτη ο όποιος θέλει να φτιάξει μια "προκάτ" κατασκευή περίπου 50 τ.μ η οποία λέει ότι θα έχει εξωτερικά τσιμεντοσανίδα, μόνωση και εσωτερικά ξύλο, το οποίο θα εδράζεται πάνω σε πλάκα από μπετό.

*1.* Ποια κτίρια και κατασκευές θεωρούνται "προκάτ - λυόμενα"? 
*2.* Έχουν συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές και ποιες?

----------


## Efpalinos

"Προκάτ" είναι όρος της καθομιλουμένης για προκατασκευασμένα κτίρια και εγκαταστάσεις (νομίζω λέγονται και "λυόμενα"). Τα προκατασκευασμένα κτίρια έχουν καθορισμένες προδιαγραφές οι οποίες αν δεν απατώμαι είναι προ-εγκεκριμένες από τεχνικής άποψης. Η νομοθεσία ανέγερσης λυόμενων ("προκατασκευασμένων") κατασκευών είναι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ποιο ευνοϊκή, καθώς δεν θεωρούνται μόνιμες κατασκευές. 

Θα πρότεινα αρχικά έλεγχο οικοπέδου (αρτιότητα, δόμηση, λοιποί  περιορισμοί). Έπειτα με μελέτη φακέλου συγκεκριμένου τύπου λυόμενου και επερώτηση στην εταιρεία κατασκευής που πολύ πιθανόν να διαθέτει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. 

Τον όρο "μπτετοσανίδα" δεν τον έχω ξανασυναντήσει. Μήπως εννοείς τσιμεντοσανίδα?  Η τσιμεντοσανίδα είναι διαφορετικό υλικό από το ΕΛΕΝΙΤ, η χρήση του οποίου έχει απαγορευτεί καθώς περιέχει αμίαντο (γνωστό καρκινογόνο). Εάν η κατασκευή έχει βάση / θεμέλιο από σκυρόδεμα πιθανόν να μην θεωρείται ¨λυόμενο - προκάτ".

----------


## George kara

Ο έλεγχος του οικοπέδου έχει γίνει: είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο. Πιθανόν να είναι τσιμεντοσανίδα η σωστή λέξη. Όσο για το "ελενιτ" το γνωρίζω ότι έχει απαγορευθεί και τους λόγους.
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## Efpalinos

Ανάρτησα ερώτημα σχετικό με άδειες δόμησης προκατασκευασμένων - λυόμενων κτιρίων στην θεματική κατηγορία *Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά.*

----------


## eefthim

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να εννοεί heraklith

----------

